# Where to buy drugs from quickly???



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

we are embarking on our first self funded cycle this month. Shortly we will recieve our prescription and instead of going straight to the clinics pharmacy we want to shop around. 
Once I get my script I will try Asda but wondered if anyone knew of anywhere else who was quite reasonable in their prices?

The rough quote I have had from my clinic ( Nuture Nottingham) is £1,117
This is for -
Buserline Injections for 14 days- £90
Stimulatory drugs for 12 days (at 375iu's) - £960
HGC- £20
Support drugs for after transfer - £47

Like I said I don't have the proper script yet but this is what the clinic have given to me so far. Does anyone know if this sounds reasonable?

I have heard of people ordering drugs online, does anyone know the company names & have any experience of them? How reliable are they?

I am sorry for the long list of questions but I am due to start D/R on the 23rd and my script should be with me this week or early next and wanted to at least try and shop around abit.

Thankyou in advance to anyone who can help!

Much luck to you all

Lolli x
HGC (Ovitrelle)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought my drugs from central homecare and saved £450 on the clinic price.

http://www.centralhomecare.co.uk/MailOrderPharmacy/tabid/99/Default.aspx

There is also healthcare at home.

http://www.hah.co.uk/contact-us

They will ask you which clinic you are at as they do have contracts with various clinics, but with homecare companies you will save the VAT.

There are very many other places.

Try this thread for more information 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

